# Selective song fading in iTunes?



## cottageboy (Apr 15, 2004)

My cousin was asking me and I didn't know the answer.

is there anyway to make certain songs fade into each other, but when played out of order they do not fade?

or if you can set a playlist or party shuffle to fade, but keep library in non fade mode?

I know you can turn fading on for the entire program, but i was curious about selective fading.

Thanks for any help you can give me.

(oh, this is for windows based iTunes)


----------

